# Advanced DC Electric 8-inch Motor for Electric Vehicle!



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $900.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Sunday Feb-10-2008 17:00:00 PST
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

